# MartialTalk Staff Update



## Cthulhu

MartialTalk would like to announce the following staff changes:

New Moderator: We would like to welcome *Nightingale8472* to our moderation staff. She is an avid weapons collector and Kenpo practitioner, as well as a long time member of MartialTalk. We look forward to working with her.

Position Change: Due to the increase in his seminar schedule and obligations to his school and organization, *Renegade* (Tim Hartman) has stepped down from his position as a moderator here. He will continue on in the role of Advisor. His input and encouragement, especially in the early days, were major reasons for the existence of MartialTalk.

Thank you,
The MartialTalk Administration Team


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Suggestions.
> 
> MartialTalk would like to announce the following staff changes:
> 
> New Moderator: We would like to welcome Nightingale8472 to our moderation staff. She is an avid weapons collector and Kenpo practitioner, as well as a long time member of MartialTalk. We look forward to working with her.
> 
> Position Change: Due to the increase in his seminar schedule and obligations to his school and organization, Renegade (Tim Hartman) has stepped down from his position as a moderator here. He will continue on in the role of Advisor. His input and encouragement, especially in the early days, were major reasons for the existence of MartialTalk.
> 
> Thank you,
> The MartialTalk Administration Team *



Ah, the purges begin. Lord Sidious is busy once more!


----------



## D_Brady

I think you have made a wise choice with Nightingale8472.


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *I think you have made a wise choice with Nightingale8472. *



I agree! Congrat's, Nightingale! It's good to have you aboard as a new moderator.


----------



## Michael Billings

Have fun, do good, and don't put up with any BS, especially from people like me.

-Michael
KenpoTexas.com


----------



## Johnathan Napalm

Nightingale would make a great mod.  Good pick!


----------



## Rich Parsons

good luck NightingGale,

I hope you will still remember us little people ?    :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I hope you will still remember us little people ? :rofl: *



Hey wait a second  you are not little?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey wait a second  you are not little?   *




Figuratively not literally


----------



## Nightingale

MOD NOTE-

Please keep the discussion polite and respectful.

Thank you.

Nightingale8472
MT-Moderator




LOL. just practicing.  Thanks for the support, everyone. I'll try to do my best and be fair and all that.  It's an honor to be appointed.

:asian: 

-N-


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *MOD NOTE-
> 
> Please keep the discussion polite and respectful.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Nightingale8472
> MT-Moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. just practicing.  Thanks for the support, everyone. I'll try to do my best and be fair and all that.  It's an honor to be appointed.
> 
> :asian:
> 
> -N- *



Glad we could give you a good test case


----------

